# My Lahores (black)



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

Please vote my bird. 





























The old bird


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

their children 2011.


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

their children 2012.


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

their children 2012.


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

children 2012.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good Looking Lahores !!!


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I vote "yes".

Jim


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice birds . how many do you have ? what other breeds do you have ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I give the lahores a two thumbs up! and you even fly them which is really cool too.


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Do the Lahores reproduce easily?


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice birds !! and nice color pattern


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

yes your lahores are nice


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> nice birds . how many do you have ? what other breeds do you have ?


Birds slightly to 50 pigeons. Species 4, Rostov stately, Uzbek Tumblers, Lahore, white homing pigeons.Sorry for the bad English.


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

HeavyDlofts said:


> Do the Lahores reproduce easily?


yes they are easy to breed, Lahore very good parents.


----------



## scoobyz11 (Jun 4, 2008)

Your Lahores are very nice and yes you are right they are very good parents to. I can see your Uzbeks to they are lovely also, I love these pigeons.


----------



## billmj10 (Jul 26, 2013)

full marks for your birds


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

billmj10 said:


> full marks for your birds





scoobyz11 said:


> Your Lahores are very nice and yes you are right they are very good parents to. I can see your Uzbeks to they are lovely also, I love these pigeons.


Thank you. I can not take pictures of their pigeons this year.


----------



## p1g30n l0v3r (Oct 22, 2013)

Great Collection of Lahor pigeon .


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

Ukraine indivisible free and independent


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

Ukraine indivisible free and independent


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

Ukraine indivisible free and independent


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

Ukraine indivisible free and independent


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

Ukraine indivisible free and independent


----------



## Myaddib (Apr 19, 2013)

my pigeons.


----------



## jolane (Feb 3, 2014)

Sweet birds jo


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I like your pigeons; they have an outstanding contrast between the black and white coulors. 



> Pigeons will always be humanity's best friends


----------



## jolane (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, outstanding jo


----------



## polly (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful Birds !!. Count my Vote


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Good looking Lahores. Do you free fly them?


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Lovely healthy birds you have there.


----------



## teju_999 (Oct 16, 2015)

I also have 1 pair of black siraji i just love them very friendly and adorable 😍😍


----------

